# Backpacking anyone?



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

I Know this sounds crazy, but is anyone interested in going backpacking (maybe in Europe) with me, granted we become friends and knw that we get along first. I'm in a place in my life where I feel like I can't move forwards and I can't move backwards. I just started a graduate program that I put all my heart and soul in getting into and I'm on the verge of failing out. I don't knw if it's a combination of me or SA but I can't go at this pace anymore. Even if it's not stress about exams, or papers, it's stress about walking dwn the street, others noticing my physical symptoms, hell, sitting quietly next to someone. It's so tiring, I just need a break to clear my head, or at least not feel so guilty for a month or so.

So if anyone's feeling the same/stuck and would like to travel, maybe we can meet/chat sometime? You can just drop me an email. Ok, a little description about myself: I'm 24/f/nyc. So pls email me only if you're in your 20's or 30's, and nothing romantic please.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

If I didn't have my daughter I would say lets go! Something I always wanted to do! You'll find someone that will go with you!


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

=)..thanks..I say bring your daughter along (j/k)
you guys are always welcomed


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

That's something I would do if I weren't completely broke. When would you go? I'd like to go after I graduate next spring. Maybe by then I can save up.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey girl
Don't worry I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. I'll need to save up before I go. Going in spring 2006 would be a good option. 
ok, i'm going to leave you a pm
talk to ya soon!


----------



## sabailos (Jul 7, 2005)

Backpack through Southeast Asia. I backpacked through Europe, India, and Southeast Asia a few years back. IMO Europe is more fun when you have a decent amount of cash so that you can enjoy the fine dining, hotels, concerts, etc. 

India is fantastic and dirt cheap, but it may be too intense for your first trip abroad. The touts are extremely aggresive and you have to be constantly avoiding scams. 

So that leaves SEA. In places like Thailand, you can get all the modern conviences of the US, but it is really cheap. Beautiful temples, great beaches, and extremely friendly people (it's called the Land of Smiles). It is also next to Cambodia, Laos, Burma if you want to go somewhere more adventurous. I backpacked through SEA for two months and it cost me around $1500, not including airfare.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh, wow I am turning green w/envy as we speak..lol All those places sound great!
How long did you stay in each destination?
How much do you recommend saving for Europe, I went to Paris early spring and the euro was pretty strong 1.40u.s to 1.00 e i think, it's a little cheaper now.

As for SEA, 1500 sounds great!! Did you find that you could live somewhat comfortably on that amount?

Did it affect your personal life a lot- Did you have to drop wrk, relationships, school or whatever to go. How did you handle it? How did you handle getting back, getting readjusted Sorry if this is too personal, if you want you can give me a private message. I'm so worried that I'm messing up my future if I leave, and drop grad school. Once I stop I can't come back in, I'll have to reappply/recommendations/interviews all over again. But I can't go through life like this, so paranoid about everything.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey there,

We actually had a post going a couple months ago with a little group of us who were interested in or were already planning travel overseas (Europe, mainly) it seemed like the majority were planning to depart in Spring/Summer of 2006 so we toyed with the idea of meeting up whilst there. I guess we'll see in a couple more months as plans materialize if any of that is possible but I'm more than open to it!


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Backpacking across Europe is something i've always wanted to do, but probaby never will. (That and doing the entire appalacian trail)

I can never get off of work for more than a week at a time...*sigh*


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, I'm going next summer...I don't know when you're going.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Amozza,
nice, is anyone planning on meeting up beforehand and going together or everyone's planning to meet whilst there. And which part of europe is there? lol I'm getting so giddy knowing that this could be a real possiblity too. How cool would it be to actually have a little grp meet up half way around the world!! I only wished I could find someone that was departing from NYC as well. How long is everyone planning to stay?

One on One,
Where are you leaving from. And how long are you traveling for? 

eekmd,
aww..you're always welcomed to come


----------



## sabailos (Jul 7, 2005)

fraidycat said:


> How long did you stay in each destination?


In Europe, I saw London, Amsterdam, and Prague. All interesting cities, but nothing really captured my imagination. They are all variations on Western society.

My next stop was SEA, which I enjoyed a lot more. It's funny, I met a lot of Brits in Thailand and they told me how lame the European backpacking trail is. All the 20 somethings in Europe backpack around SEA. The more adventurous end up in India. I loved traveling through Thailand, Cambodia, and Laos. I spent two months there.

I was running low on funds, so I got a job teaching English in Thailand for six months and saved up enough for a trip to India.

India was absolutely mind blowing. It's like another planet. It's a love/hate place. Their is no in-between. It is the most in-your-face, wild country I've ever been in. Makes Cambodia seem like Canada!



> How much do you recommend saving for Europe, I went to Paris early spring and the euro was pretty strong 1.40u.s to 1.00 e i think, it's a little cheaper now.


I was there before the euro was in place, so I am not sure if I can give you a good budget.



> As for SEA, 1500 sounds great!! Did you find that you could live somewhat comfortably on that amount?


If you are really hardcore, you can spend $2 a night for a bunk bed. If you spend $8 to $12, you can get a private room with A/C, TV, bathroom. Do your homework on transportation. Using the same transport as the locals will save you a ton of money.



> Did it affect your personal life a lot- Did you have to drop wrk, relationships, school or whatever to go. How did you handle it? How did you handle getting back, getting readjusted Sorry if this is too personal, if you want you can give me a private message. I'm so worried that I'm messing up my future if I leave, and drop grad school. Once I stop I can't come back in, I'll have to reappply/recommendations/interviews all over again. But I can't go through life like this, so paranoid about everything.


I was getting sick of my job (didn't know at the time that it was caused by SA). So I quit, sold my car, and took off for Europe and Asia. I just needed something to jolt me out of my depression. It wasn't easy coming back and looking for a new job. Also, you will feel out of place here for a while. Not that many Americans travel abroad. You'll be amazed at how ignorant supposedly educated people are about foriegn countries. But I don't regret going at all. Unlike the US, you are constantly surrounded by people in Asia so you forced to interact. I have bouts of SA still, but I am in a lot better position than I was before I left. You are also forced to rethink a lot of your assumptions, which is healthy for anyone.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

I certainly need to rethink my assumptions, about others, about my self, everything. 

Just out of curiosity, are there ppl from the nyc/nj/penn area that are interested in going or plan to go backpacking sometime in the future?


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

I've also been planning on taking a couple months off next summer to backpack through Europe. I'm sort of in the same situation as you fraidycat... I'm not really happy with where I'm at and could really use some time to just get away for a while. I'd never considered Southeast Asia. Sounds fun... something to consider in the future.

It's cool to see that others are planning or have already done the same thing. I'd be willing to meet up with some other SAS members while I'm over there. Hopefully we can set something up as people's plans start to come together.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

> Just out of curiosity, are there ppl from the nyc/nj/penn area that are interested in going or plan to go backpacking sometime in the future?


Yeah, but I'm in ont and not nyc, lol. I've always wanted to travel...I never thought about backpacking, though. But now that I think of it, it sounds like fun. Everything seems so upside down and getting away for awhile would be great. If only I weren't so petrified of meeting people online I'd probably take up your offer. :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That's something I've always wanted to do.. and just traveling in general. Have no one to go with me and well my family would freak out if I went off on my own again hehe I'd so be up for something like this.. I don't care about taking more time off school or work or anything  I'm in Ca but can't get a direct flight anywhere anyways


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

wow..it seems like we have alot of ppl that are interested or is in the midst of planning something. We should list our location, tentative travel dates, and possible destination. That way we can coordinate a meet up, or even arrange to leave together w/someone. Maybe we can find someone leaving from Ca, Mserychic. I completely understand what you mean about traveling alone girl. I'm 5 ft nothing, and under a 100lb, I'm not too crazy about traveling alone either, at least not initially..lol

*Departure:* NYC
*Tentative travel date:* Spring 2006
*Possible destination:* up for most, esp. Greece, Spain, Italy, Germany, SEA


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

fraidycat said:


> One on One,
> Where are you leaving from. And how long are you traveling for?


I dunno where I'm leaving from yet...somewhere in the US though, east or west coast 

I plan to travel at least a month, more if I have money.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

not in Europe, but I'd be up for somewhere in the Northeast or at least in the US.


----------



## sabailos (Jul 7, 2005)

The Lonely Planet discussion board is a good source of travel information. They have threads on every vacation destination on Earth.

http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com


----------



## punkin (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm in VA and would be interested in going. This is actually something I've been interested in doing for a while but could never get anybody else to go


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

punkin said:


> I'm in VA and would be interested in going. This is actually something I've been interested in doing for a while but could never get anybody else to go


Cool, are you a Kobe fan? What part of VA?


----------



## punkin (Jun 28, 2005)

One on One said:


> punkin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in VA and would be interested in going. This is actually something I've been interested in doing for a while but could never get anybody else to go
> ...


I'm in Scottsville VA and yeah I'm Laker/Kobe fan


----------



## nikk (Apr 30, 2005)

I've just arrived back home (Australia) from 7 months backpacking around Mexico and Central America. To all those who are thinking about just getting away from it all... sop thinking about it and get out there and do it!

My trip changed the entire path of my life and my outlook on the world. I was going through a huge pit of depression when I left, had completely isolated myself from everything and everyone and had trouble hoping or believing in anything better. I new things needed to change so booked a flight to Mexico and didn't look back.

Travelling was challenging but incredibly rewarding. I learnt more than I ever had before, Gained more strength and confidence than I ever knew I could have and am feeling happy for the first time in a long while.

I traveled alone for a lot of the time; it can get lonely but there's a lot of camaraderie between travellers and you always meet people along the way. 

It's a decision you'll never regret. Coming home's been the hard part for me. This was my first time overseas and now that I've been back 3 weeks I'm already itching to hit the road again... maybe South America next, or S.E. Asia... just about anywhere sounds good.

Bon Voyage,
Buen Viaje,

Nick


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Good on ya, Nick! That's what I like to hear! Now your story, coupled with fact a family friend is leaving on a 3 month trip overseas in a week, is leaving me seething with ENVY! 

The wanderlust continues to grow....

As for the aforementioned details list, It's looking like I'll be departing from NYC so I can save big on the airfare. Potential travel dates: Anytime in 2006. For as long as possible. And who knows where I'll go, I don't!


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

I second that! sounds like you did awesome Nick. I would love to just get out and do it now and leave everything behind, but funding is a problem. Also I'm kind of worried about coming back. What do you find is the hardest about readjusting? The thought of having to start everything from scratch is terrifying, job, school etc...But gaining a new perspective is a much welcomed changed.

Siddah,
how do you plan to find wrk overseas? Are you signing up w/a program here first? I would love to find some wrk if I plan to stay for awhile as well. And where are you leaving from?


----------



## night (Dec 4, 2004)

This actually sounds fun...Maybe I should start saving up my money for next spring


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

it'll be fun to have you come along night =)

where are you located


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey you should come to our nyc sa meetings. :b Planning a year in advance for me would be next to impossible as I have no idea what will be happening with the job/vacation situation. I'm up for it assuming I have the time and the money to spare, though I don't think I will.


----------



## night (Dec 4, 2004)

fraidycat said:


> it'll be fun to have you come along night =)
> 
> where are you located


Colorado, Boulder


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm interested. I'd probably be willing to drop anything I have going on at the time to go actually. Its one of those things that I would love to do, and most people would love to do, but never actually get around to it. How could I brush off an experience of a life time? I've been stuck on an island my whole life, yah im interested for sure


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Zee,
Thanks for the well wishes, I hope I get to go too!

Gejj,
my gawd..I think you're the only one I've seen from ny interested so far..lol. I left you an pm


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hey guys
before this thread gets lost into oblivion do you mind leaving your email addresses here if you're interested in coming along, or already plan to do so on your own. I'm going to try to compile an email list and occassionally update whoever's on it w/my travel plans and your fellow travelers before I head out in the spring or summer . lol..i feel like such a solicitor *rattles change cup*


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

*on the road*

i would be into an sas group trip, including backpacking. i have been to europe, peru, india, and nepal and i agree that europe is only good if you're doing alright moneywise. also, ditto on the india as "too intense for a first trip", unless that's part of what you want. so SEA does seem best.

happy travelling!


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

bent,
you're always welcomed to come along. we can always use an experienced guide =) I'm a little concerned w/europe being costly too but there are certain parts that myself as well as some others are dying to see. So we have to go! But I also plan to spend a bulk of my time in SEA. And for India..ehh..it does seem a little rough, so maybe not for now.

btw how old are you?


----------



## delta (Jul 18, 2005)

I think I would like to backpack after i'm done school in a year or so.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

uhoh...i can't believe i feel weird about giving out my age...i'm a very young 30.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hehe..it's ok...i don't like announcing my age either, in real life or over the net. For some reason I feel as if I should be more accomplished by now or something.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

we're aiming for either summer, spring, or fall, it all depends on what everyone else wants and of course the cheapest accomendations.
when are you interested in going?


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hmm..i'm leaning more towards southern europe

spain--> france --> switzerland?--> italy --> greece --> SEA

it makes a somewhat linear path on the map so travel to each destination would take lesss than a day, and southern europe is known to be cheaper!
But i think erik is also planning on visiting the sites you mentioned.


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

> But i think erik is also planning on visiting the sites you mentioned.


Why do I get the feeling this was meant as a way to force me out of hiding? 

I'm actually interested in spending more time in southern Europe as well, but yeah I definitely want to try to hit up most of the places you mention shwin. It really all depends on the money situation.

And if anyone out there is considering the trip next summer and wants to talk about it, give me a pm. This past December is actually when I first decided to take this trip but I still have no specific agenda, so I'd be interested to hear some ideas about what others are doing.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

haha..me no know what your talking about erik
anyways, i wanted to see if you came on tonight but missed you. prob catch ya tmrrw


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

*YES YES YES*

Hi freidy- 
I recently graduated college and I've been wanting to go backpacking around ANYWHERE. Europe is a big place. Also have been wanting to go cross country. I live in Philly, not too far from NY. Right now, I'm working at a coffee place trying to over come SA and find out what I'm doing with my life so I could actually leave soon...
I've been wanting to make traveling plans but don't have any travel companions so let me know if you're still interested!


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey serenade
i haven't heard from you since our last email. Was wondering how everything's going, hope your doing okay.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Freidy,
I emailed you but wanted to make sure you got it... it would come out in my OUTBOX but not SENTBOX. HOpe you're doing well and let me know :thanks


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hey guys, 
haven't made too much of an advance regarding the trip.. I kind of have a rough idea of where i want to go, and for how long. But with the room and flight, even which towns i have yet to seriously check anything out yet.. There's sooooo much information out there. have to slowly pick away at it.

ok for the routes
Europe (possibly 1 month) : same as above
Asia (possibly 2 months since it's cheaper) : nepal-thai-laos-cambodia-malaysia- bali? (indo)-china/h.k

of course everything's subject to change, but i kind of like that path right now.


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

*Travelling to europe or asia*

I am also interested in backpacking in europe or asia.

I am interested more though in europe then asia, as Ive already being in hong kong, thailand, and was in vietnam for 1 month. Highly recommend this country.

Yeah so now I am in germany, still havenbt seen so much of this country so I would love to go backpacking in Germany, Italy, Spain, London, (dont have that much interest in France though as Ive already being and didnt like being in paris though, but it is beautiful. Its hard to travel though with english. You really need to speak soem french, well what do i know, that was only my expereince.

yeah but PLEASE I would love to backpack through Europe.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hey mimimaus
finally! I was kind of hoping that someone living in europe would respond. Are you currently living in Germany, or just visiting? We would love to have you come along w/us in europe, especially if you knw how to speak some of the language. =) I'm a little worried about not knwing any of the languages but figure I'll learn as I go along or worse comes to worse I'll bring a phrase book and read straight from it like a tourist. hehe
What is your email address by the way (you can pm it to me if you want)?


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I may be interested if this is going to be around March 06.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

not sure if i can save enough money til march, if anything maybe you can get a head start and catch up w/us afterwards in the summer if you can't leave around july/august


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh, July/August might be ok too, I meant march at the earliest.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

This is tempting. I might be able to jump on board, but I won't really know until the other side of new years... Depends a lot on timing as I have to work at least part of the summer. 

Mimimaus, how long have you been living in germany? You could be eligible for an interrail pass.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

One on One,
what's your email addy? I'm trying to collect addresses and update whoever's on it w/my plan in case the thread gets lost.

Otto,
i knw what you mean by not knwing til after new yrs. By then I should have a good idea of what's going on.


----------



## island (Aug 9, 2005)

wow, sounds like a great trip! Getting a little jealous over here =)


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

I (my family) owns a cabin in Norway (heridtary *nearly* tax-free inheritance). It's about two hours north of Oslo so if you guys are planning on being around there please PM me - I think you would be welcome to stay!

(Norway is very expensive though so you'd need to stay in a Cabin if you went there probably!)


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess that explains your username


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

ott said:


> I guess that explains your username


Yeah my family is almost completely German. I think my great grandmother owned it and it was then passed down on my father's side of the family. I don't know why they decided to move though, I love it there!

It's got a great view of Mjøsa. The weather is great to and everyone is really friendly.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

wow..that's awesome Norske, we might just have to hold you to that offer if we stop by norway. And another option is that maybe you can join us for a week or so in other parts of europe. =)


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

man i wish i could join in.

i live in melbourne, australia and iam a stage of myself where i lost all direction. I need a break and need to get away from it all. I would love to backpack anywhere really, s.e. america, asia, europe, anywhere... just somewhere as far away from here.

how feasible is it for me to join in? i just sold my car too to finance this...


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

fraidycat said:


> wow..that's awesome Norske, we might just have to hold you to that offer if we stop by norway. And another option is that maybe you can join us for a week or so in other parts of europe. =)


 :banana

I would looove to do that! I just visited Europe last summer though so I think my financial and time resources are insufficient  - but I can't be sure. Either way I'm going to keep checking this thread to see how things work out.

If I did go I think I'd probably get a Eurorail pass and then visit my friend in Bremen Germany then go up to Norway and visit a friend of the family there. The north tends to be really expensive though and I've already seen it alot. The Czech republic, Austria, Germany and France are also all really beautiful and much cheaper to boot.

I would personally love to see Italy and France since I've never had a chance to get outside of Paris. Staying in youth hostiles, tasting selections of foreign spirits, looking at the landmarks, swiming in the mediterranean - sounds like a blast. If only i had a million dollars then I could pay for all your tickets and hold an SA conference at a five star hotel. :lol


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

Norske, that's really cool of you offer. I don't know how everyone's plans will come together but I'd love to see Norway if at all possible. Hopefully at least you'll end up with the chance to join up for a little while.

lonesomeboy, I know what it's like to just want to get away for a while. As far as I'm concerned you're more than welcome to join up. The more the merrier. Same goes for anyone else who's considering going.

And shwin, you're right about starting early. We've already been doing some research and hopefully we'll have a rough agenda to play around with in the next couple months.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

yup, i second everything Erik says. 

It would be awesome if you can meet up w/us for a week or so in northern or southern europe Norske. The south (Greece, Italy, Spain) is cheaper and should cost around 800-1000 US$ if we skimp on the accomendations (flight and board) and splurge a bit on the fun. Or we can visit you in Paris, I def want to go back.

Lonesomeboy, I'm still in the same place. I don't knw whether I want to turn left or right and the best thing I can come up with is just to escape a little bit to clear my head. See what else is out there and maybe exert myself physically instead of emotionally. I am soooo looking forward to doing some hiking and climbing (alps? himalayas?). About how feasible the trip is, I figure 5000-6000/mnth in europe (this is on the high end of backpacking..heh if there's such a thing, as in we have the option to stay in a hotel instead of hostel). And about 2000/mnth in most asian countries. 

Tell me what you guys think.

Aswhin, you have PM =)


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

cool thanks all.

backpacking and climbing sounds awesome. but anything is good with me to be honest. I just want to see the world before I get too old. Any continent besides Australia is good to me 

I have saved up a decent chunk of money, so Iam willing to go anywhere and do anything. I've always wanted to do something like this, but not knowing anyone to do it with was a problem.


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

*travelling in europe*

Hi everyone.

I've been here for 10 months now, almost 11.
My german is good. I can definately travel throughout Germany without a problem. Of course it's not perfect but it shouldn't be a problem. Plus don't forget almost everyone under 30 understands English here.

And the Germans love you speaking their language. Also I can speak Spanish because I was born in Argentina, moved to Sydney when I was 6, lived there for 17 years and have been in Germany for 10 months so yeah lol I feel very international.

Really want to go to spain as well. Love this country.

see you all


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

> I've been here for 10 months now, almost 11.


You're definitely eligible for an interrail pass then, you need to be a european resident for 6 months to buy one. It could be a moneysaver, depending on how you'd like to travel.

http://www.interrailnet.com/


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

*interrail*

Hi Ott, thanks for the info about the inter-rail pass.

For me (as Im 25) for one month is 385 euros. HAve to calculate how much i would use it because thats quite a lot. Isnt it cheaoer to fly. There are like flights to some countries for like 40 euros or less.

I know i have to do some more calculation. I dont want to travel for very long though. If I could just see most of germany I would be content.
And maybe also spain.

the reason being is that Im thinking of studying here and so it all depends on uni semester dates and all.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

All I know about airline fares is that they're horibly expensive in Norway  I guess they could be cheaper on the continent though, depends a lot on the destination.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

ott,
i didn't even noticed you were from norway as well..wow, it seems like we have a couple of potential tour guides..=P Do you knw which parts of europe you would like to join us in? And for some reason I think most things in norway are a little more costly.

Mimimaus,
I knw EXACTLY what you mean by europeans loving it when you speak their language. When I went to Paris the locals seemed to be friendlier when i tried and butchered their language than when i just spoke english. And you have mail mimimaus (hotmail) =)


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

*didnt get an email*

Hi Fraidycat,

checked my email and didnot get a reply from you.

Maybe u could try sending the email again, if u have it.

cya


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

fraidycat said:


> ott,
> i didn't even noticed you were from norway as well..wow, it seems like we have a couple of potential tour guides..=P Do you knw which parts of europe you would like to join us in? And for some reason I think most things in norway are a little more costly.


I don't have a particular preference, the countries I have visited in the past are all worthy of revisiting anyway. It's more a question of when and how long. Spain, france, germany and perhaps austria are high on the list though. Eastern europe as well, to some extent.

And yeah, to norwegians continental prices feel cheap  
Particularly restaurant prices and food in general.



> Mimimaus,
> I knw EXACTLY what you mean by europeans loving it when you speak their language. When I went to Paris the locals seemed to be friendlier when i tried and butchered their language than when i just spoke english. And you have mail mimimaus (hotmail) =)


Stuff like that works even better in countries with severe, collective minority complexes like norway  The best way for a tourist to get friends here is to hint about being impressed with the country. It's like a national disease, we get all elated and giddy when foreigners show any interest in us. We'll also grasp any opportunity to talk about our country to others just to make sure it's not forgotten. Hell, I'm guilty of it myself, just read through my posts on this board or even this post for that matter :hide


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

wow, Otto I just took a glimpse of some of the pics you shot and posted of norway and I'm floored. Not to feed the national disease/complex thing you mentioned but that area is really beautiful. I half expect fodo and the other hobbits to come waltzing out :b


----------



## sabailos (Jul 7, 2005)

Do you guys have a departure date yet? Wherever you decide to go, make sure to take some pics and post them. 

I am planning on visiting Brazil for my next vacation sometime in July of next year. If anyone has been there, I'd love to hear your impressions of the place.


----------



## jxlot (Nov 11, 2003)

what an awesome idea this would be. wwe all owe fraidycat a big round of applause !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this trips gonna be awesome. i love to collect hard rock cafe shot glasses from places ive been and would love too add some more.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

jxlot..you just like putting me on the spot don't you :b Did you get my last email by the way. I didn't hear from you, and also do you get august off from school. It would be ideal to go to europe/or italy then. 

sabailos...unfortunately, no departure date yet..we're still aiming to go around the summer or late summer. And I just have to say you have a knack for making me jealous...brazil!! That's great. Are you planning on going away for a long period of time again or just for a week or two? And about plane tickets, when you went to europe& sea did you book a round the world ticket or something else, open jaw? Did you book through an agency or the net?


----------



## jxlot (Nov 11, 2003)

Fraidycat,
I think I have most of August off if not all it would be mayeb one day i dont have off but most of AUgust I would. I wonder if there will be like a travelling possee of people meeting others along the way. Anyone along for a big portion of the trip ? I can do the summer months though it will be more expensive than winter.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

currently we have 2 serious travelers including myself, which makes 3 including you, jxlot. And I have 3 very interested but it all depends on circumstances. And 1, minimaus in germany that's interested in meeting up if we pass through europe, along w/a few others i think though i don't keep in contact w/them. So we pretty much have ppl to meet up with along the way.

hey...just wondering, i knw you have a contact in france, maybe you can see if he's open to showing us around? s'il vous plait =)


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

If you guys do it in the summer, and kept the cost down, I am TOTALLY interested in going.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## jxlot (Nov 11, 2003)

its an old fraternity brother in france. i will try and see if i can contact him. any ideas on what countries we want to hit ? im totally into italy and maybe amsterdam and a few others. paris is nothing great but if people want to see it then its not awful. wonder if we should make a list of possibilities of places to hit so we can start looking at the maps


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks jxlot, as far as the countries we plan to visit, i'm only 100% sure of italy, greece and likely france...lol..yea, noticed i said likely?? The more i read about europe the more i want to scale down the euro portion of the trip with it being soo expensive. But I knw that Erik plans to spend more time there. So definitely throw some ideas around. 

At the earliest we (or I) should knw whats going on by Nov.


----------



## sabailos (Jul 7, 2005)

fraidycat said:


> Are you planning on going away for a long period of time again or just for a week or two? And about plane tickets, when you went to europe& sea did you book a round the world ticket or something else, open jaw? Did you book through an agency or the net?


Luckily, I found a great company to work for. I'll get three weeks of vacation time my first year. I am only going for a week to Brazil and then going to Thailand for two weeks for my friend's wedding.
To be honest, my whole trip to Europe was terribly planned. I had my budget for a month in Europe, but heard about how fun Asia was talking to an Israeli at a youth hostel. I was getting kind of bored in Europe after a week, so I ditched my plans to see the rest of Europe and got a one way ticket to Bangkok. I got off the plane jet lagged without a clue. The first three days, I think I was too frightened to leave my guesthouse. I eventually learned the language, met a great girl, and got a job teaching English. The rest of my boring tale I went over in my earlier posts.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey everyone. I have already PM'd fraidycat about this but I wanted to post something anyways. I am eighteen years old and have always dreamed of seeing the world, especially backpacking through Europe. I am extremely and incredibly interested in getting involved in this trip!!!!! I am currently living at home with my parents in Saskatchewan, Canada. Because of my social anxiety I have been terrified of traveling, mostly alone, but I think that if I did it with some people I would be fine. I am not that good with people and am a very quiet person, but I am also really friendly. I only have one friend (over the Internet) and therefore would like to meet some more friends. It is truly wonderful to know that so many fellow social anxietiers (LOL) are into traveling  By the way, anyone is welcome to contact me any time about the plans of this trip. I am quite excited about it and am hoping with all of my heart that I will have enough money saved up to come along.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hey moviefreak (hmm..that feels really weird to write) but i just returned your email just to let you know =)

sabailos,
out of curiosity, when are you going to thailand? Maybe we can meet up if we're there around the same time? And wow, i can't believe you just ditched europe to go to asia like that. That must have been one scary plane ride. Anyways, i'm glad it wrked out for you and it just goes to show how worthwhile it can be to take a chance sometimes.


----------



## beckyphry (Mar 27, 2005)

:squeeze Hey C!  I just got back on the boards after so long! Looks like your backpacking idea is coming along nicely. I obviously wish I could join you, but yanno, what with having a husband and a full time job and being on a really strict budget, I just couldn't take a trip like this right now. 

Just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hehe..no prob..yer always welcome to come along as you know, and the husband and the job can always wait.  at least the husband can :lol


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hey
the long awaited list is finally here!! Ok, maybe no one's really waiting for my list..but i thought i should update in case anyone else is interested, or even plan to be in europe or asia around the same time!

so far i have; leaving in july to europe for 1.5 mnths, then asia for another 1.5. I'm flexible w/staying longer or shorter on any continent since the type of air ticket i'm getting doesn't penalize for change of dates. I don't feel comfortable posting my entire itinerary up here, so contact me about dates only if you're serious about meeting up.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a neat trip. Wish i could join, but I have no backpacking experience, and probably couldn't afford it money wise or time wise.
But I hope you have a good time and to anyone else who joins you.


----------



## crowing_for_repair (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah! just saw this thread, now i'm green with envy. if anybody wants to take me too..

:lol


----------



## beckyphry (Mar 27, 2005)

Woo Hoo C!!! I need to email you back


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

i would be interested in going to asia esp china. For those of you who have traveled about how much money would you need to have? and Have you ever found work through out your travels? Also I would be interested to hear stories from your travels. (you can pm if you want) I have never done this kind of thing but have always wanted to. 

andrea


----------



## Lmmental (Feb 9, 2006)

OMG! I'd swear we were twins separated at birth FraidyCat! I was thinking of backpacking Western Europe for a few of the same reasons. I'm 24/f/PA and wanna go soon before I start grad school. Its a little hard to follow your posts, with the dates and all, so I hope you guys have not left yet. When do you plan on going?


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

sorry about that immental, i've just recently dusted the cob webs off this thread..lol i'm planning on leaving in July 2006, and possibly coming back in late sept, or oct if i stay at each continent for 1.5 mnths or so. 

I STRONGLY recommend taking time off before doing grad school. Alot of ppl do grad school right away but they've also had so many great experiences and memories to look back on before they become "responsible adults" with the rent/mortages/marriage/ babies or whatever. I'm sure i'm jumping the gun alittle here. But part of the reason i want to leave is the fear of never having really enjoyed my youth/time. I don't want to look back on my twenties and remember only anxiety and worry. in short..i needta play!!! lol 

To everyone else..thanks for the well wishes. If I could i would sneak some of you guys onto my carry on..lol


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

just a thought...anyone in europe or asia mind playing host for a little bit during the summer??


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i'm definitely not a wildchild, if you were to see me in person you would think that i'm pretty uptight, but i really want a break...so maybe it'll help with that =)


----------



## jxlot (Nov 11, 2003)

it WOULD be a lot of fun so i think im going to greece with this group........itll be a blastt


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

I need to do this people, I just need to....i have to bring the banana out...lol
:banana :banana :banana why?? b/c i brought my ticket..whoo hoo. Well, a week or so ago and I need to know who's wit me??? ok, i'm just happy and wanted to give everyone a quick update.

E brought his ticket too, so this guy's for him :boogie


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

nm


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

oh yea, a huge amount. I haven't done any travelling myself yet, but from what i've read you can go up north in thailand (chiang mai) and trek the hill tribe village area and do as locals do..hang out w/elephants, go bamboo rafting or hike a trail. hehe..well, i'm not sure locals do all that, but they offer activities like those . Or you can go further south into the jungles of borneo, malaysia and get lost in one of their many rainforests. There's a vast amount of natural land/jungles in SEA to lose yourself in. The area I'm dying to check out is Laos...it's a sleepy, old fashion country where time is as slow as the summer sun (lol...im starting to feel like a travel agent). From all the raves and reviews I've read, people leave the country with a vague sense of wanting to come back before it loses that special something. I'm sure it's not that mystical or whatever, but a quiet, serene place sounds really perfect right now.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

this would be cool if i wasn't going to college, one more year left and im off the leash!!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

oh! oh! i want a ticket to! :b


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

lol..you guys are still welcomed to come..and i will def post up pics when i get back. I plan to go to both europe, and sea

Once that leash comes off i say..GO GO GO, adam, even if it's not a long extended trip, do a short one

And semistalled...it's like you read my mind..=)..i plan to fully take advantage of the cheap clothes/food and tailoring. They say it's best not to pack too much when you travel, in fact it's better to go and throw.so that's pretty much how I plan to do it, bring stuff I don't mind throwing away and picking up more along the way...lol


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

where has this thread been all my life?


----------



## sabailos (Jul 7, 2005)

fcat,
I am glad to see you have your trip all planned out! Best of luck next month, I know you will have a great time! 

I was in London, Amsterdam, and Barcelona this past Feb. visiting a cousin who is studying abroad. Europe is a lot more expensive than it was five years ago.  

You can wing it in Asia, but make sure you have everything well planned out in Europe (hostels booked, know where to get cheap eats, what attractions you will see, onward transport, etc.)


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

*..*

I'm dying to leave. :sigh

Actually, I'm sort of inbetween feeling nervous about the whole thing even though I wouldn't be by myself too often, and feeling impatient with getting started already..kind of like being in limbo. I dunno..the waiting messes w/your mind a little.

And thanks for the well wishes and heads up about europe. I definitely plan to keep a tighter schedule w/that portion of the trip. I haven't booked hostels at too many destinations yet as departing w/any more money sorta hurts at the moment..lol..but Im looking into the more popular areas...which reminds me i still haven't booked my first place yet....

Btw, do you have any reccomendations for thailand?? i have a couple places i plan to see but if you have a not to be missed place, let me know!


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, just found this thread, well anyways I am hopefully going travelling next year before starting uni (that's if i get into one ). I really want to go to Japan, new York and Thailand so if anyone wants to join me PM me . Would prefer someone near my age group tho - will be 19 when i go.


----------

